# Your Favorite ND Breeders?



## redsticker

I'm just curious... and a little bored, so I thought I could do some surfing. 

Who are your favorite Nigerian Dwarf herds/sites? (You know, besides your own. )


----------



## RunAround

Darn... besides my own???? LOL

Um, End of The Line, God's Love Farm and Fairlea Farm


----------



## StaceyRosado

not in any particular order:

Pocketsized goats
http://www.pocketsizedgoats.com/

Phoenix Rising Farm 
http://www.phoenixrisingfarm.webs.com/

CornerStone Farm
http://www.cornerstonefarm.net/gtherd.html

Not directly purchased from but we have been on contact and I like her goats (plus I have a goat with her herd name on it) God's Love Farm http://www.meadowridgekennels.com/gpage.html

I have not purchased from them but they have nice goats: Tiny Town http://www.tinytowngoats.com/

Also I have not purchased nor does she currently show but she has nice goats Tukswitt Farm http://www.tukswittfarm.com/index.html

I am a big fan of local breeders - its the small time breeders that make up the backbone of the ND world.


----------



## ksalvagno

I bought my goats from Wildwind Farm (Cindy Dahl) in Ohio, Thorny Ridge (Melissa Wells) in Ohio, Heart-n-Hand Holler (Vickie Tucker) in Ohio, Buttin' Heads (Sue Rucker) in Ohio, Hoofprint Hills (Lisa Beck) in Ohio and Helmstead Mini's (Kate Helms) in Georgia. So I guess those would be my favorites.


----------



## KW Farms

Anna Brown from www.Camanna.com has some gorgeous nigerian dwarfs. I have purchased goats from her several times and couldn't be happier.

From what I have seen from their websites (www.oldmountainfarm.com and www.promisedlandfarm.net) I like their goats, but have never purchased anything from them personally.

www.twincreeksfarm.com Kellye has beautiful nigerians as well and I have a buck from her. I had an issue getting the papers on a buck that she bred from the previous owner...anywho, contacted her and she was sweet as can be and got my papers mailed to me that same week. She's got some great goats!

I also have a bunch of goats from Rusty Repp of www.littletotsestate.com He has bred some beautiful goats that I just love. We have some goats from him that are just superb!

I have a buck from www.buttinheads.com that I adore. I have talked with them a bit and they seem very nice and helpful and just seem like great all around breeders. They have some stunning animals as well!

Oh, and Tina at www.laurelhaven.net has beautiful goats too. Would definatly love to purchase a goat from her sometime in the near future.

And that's about all I can think of right now...


----------



## StaceyRosado

KW Farms said:


> Oh, and Tina at http://www.laurelhaven.net has beautiful goats too. Would definatly love to purchase a goat from her sometime in the near future.
> 
> And that's about all I can think of right now...


ok how could I have missed Tina! here is my official adding of her to my list :thumb:


----------



## mnspinner

You can't beat Promisedland for superior quality, as evidenced by their wealth of show and milk star achievements over many years. 
But on the basis of "favorite" farms, I too love the elegant, stylish look of Camanna. Kaapio Acres (the one doe I have from Kaapio is my most dairy) is a fav of mine, as well as Fall Creek. Breeders who strive for stylish dairy character and milk production get my vote.


----------



## redsticker

I love the links so far, I love looking at different herds.  Each one has a slightly different look, specialty, etc. So many different colors, shapes, bloodlines.

I saw Old Mountain Farm yesterday for the first time and I'm amazed. Those are some of the best udders I've ever seen. True mini dairy goats!

Some of my favorites are:
- http://www.rosasharnfarm.com - I'm sending in a reservation on a couple goats for next spring!
- http://www.dragonfly.jmkarohl.com - so many styles and colors
- http://www.lostvalleynigerians.com - I really want to get a couple goats from them.
- http://fairleafarm.us - those udders... wow.
- http://www.algedifarm.com - Kalee and Tamara have a small herd, but the quality is superb and they are the sweetest people... answering all my questions even though I couldn't get a goat from them..

Locally, I really like:
- http://bluffcreeknigerians.com/
- http://creekbottomgoats.com/
- http://www.twincreeksfarm.com/

There aren't a ton of breeders in my state so I'm counting LA, MS and TX as local.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

Dragonfly Farm- http://dragonfly.jmkarohl.com/ Joanne is a great friend and an excellent mentor for us, Im convinced you won't ever meet someone with more knowledge of the breed than Joanne!

Fairlea Farm- http://www.fairleafarm.us/I really admire Bonnie's program as well- as evidenced by my collection in my herd

Poppy Patch- http://poppypatchfarm.com/ I know Shannon is on this forum- and just take a look at her goats, she has quite the breeding program going, I can't wait to get my doeling from her next year! :greengrin:


----------



## mnspinner

I agree that JoAnne at DF is a wealth of knowledge when it comes to NDs. Great program she has.
Castle Rock also a great commitment to the breed and putting out 5 star udders.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

Some of my Favs have already been listed (Laurel Haven & PromisedLand). I also really like Crookedcedar Farm http://crookedcedarfarm.com/Crookedcedarfarm.html

I am sure that there are TONS more, but I am drawing a Blank right now.... Will add more as I think of them :wink:


----------



## Jenna

My Favorites are: 
Rosasharn Farm --love there lines
Lost Valley-- their longevity in udders is fantastic :drool: 
Twin Creeks-- beautiful animals.
Olson Acres-- Really nice people and goats!!
Dragon Fly Farm - Love the udder and bodies on these animals!

I got more favorites but that's all I could think of now.


----------



## BetterBuckskins

Dills has some nice goaties 

http://dillsalittlegoatfarm.com/


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

My all time favorite is Caesar's Villa. There's not as many animals produced anymore, but still my fav.

Twin Creeks, Dragonfly, PromisedLand. My dream is to someday be producing show stoppers. Not to keep them all for myself, it would mean the world to me to have produced spectacular animals that are working wonders in other people's farms. That's my herd ambition.


----------



## Idahodreamer

Old Mountain Farm 
awesome goaties here! Hope to reserve some kids 2011.....sigh, big dream.  
Dragonfly Farm 
'someday' hope to buy a few kids from her
Camanna
getting 2 kids from her 2010! woot, can't wait! Also 'may' be purchasing her Blue Trinity. :clap: 

Poppy Patch 
A 2010 reservation hopeful for me.  gotta love Semi Sweet.


----------



## FarmGirl18

BetterBuckskins said:


> Dills has some nice goaties
> 
> http://dillsalittlegoatfarm.com/


Yes she has some very nice ones! I know her through showing, we show at alot of the same shows...I've seen them in person and they are gorgeous!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

I love mine of course lol, but im just getting started but have some really nice goats.

Buttin'Heads-Havnt bought directly from her but have some goats that has come from some of her goats. Really nice person.
WoodBridge Farm-Have showed at the same shows as them they have awesome goats.
Atwood Acres- Again havnt bought directly from them but have some of their lines in my goats, really nice people have showed with them also.

And so many on these boards that I would someday like to buy from. To many to mention them all. Now if I could just talk my husband into traveling me around to different states to buy them. lol


----------



## poppypatch

Have a lot of favorites...sure will forget some as well

Long distance-
Old Mountain Farm(nice goats, nice people, easy to work with)
NC PromisedLand-(nice true dairy goats)
Rosasharn(of course everyone knows their goats are wonderful true dairy goats)
Buttin' Heads(nice goats, nice lady, very easy to work with)
Proctor Hill(many favorite lines similar to what we are working with, a good possibility for future purchases)
Twin Creeks(our current top proven buck came from Twin Creeks)
Fairlea
Dragon Fly Farm

West Coast-
Copper Penny(our first ND came from Penny, nice lady and goats, she took over the remaining Ponders End herd)
Everwood(Penny's niece, she had some very nice champion does, not sure what she is doing these days as her webpage is down)
Adobe Acres(nice nice lady, small herd but quality, some of the best prices for the quality out there)
Castle Rock(herd with wonderfully consistent animals)
Algedi Farm(another small herd but lots of quality)
Pholia Farm(herd that shows NDs are working goats too)

Local-
Honey Goat(no web page but a hidden treasure with the lines they have to offer)
Purple Camas Farm(some of our top show competition, took over a lot of the Tupence herd as they got out of showing, wouldn't mind taking at least a couple of their does home)


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

Awe thanks Shannon! That means a lot to me coming from a breeder/herd that I really admire!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm

I have to throw in a vote for Old Mountain, too, since I did just drive all of the way from NC to ME to bring back quite a few of her goats!  I also like Dragonfly (have one), Whitbred (have one), Rosasharn (I have Uproar!!! And I absolutely adore this buck!! He's a sweetheart and built like a freight train. Gorgeous!), Olson Acres (have some), Muddy Creek (have some), NC Promisedland, Dills, God's Love Farm, Crookedcedar, Country Bumpkins (or Ol' Country), Little Tot's, Lost Valley (have one), SugarCreek (LOVE THEM, and I have several of these!)... I can go on and on... hahaha! I love the dairy look--wonderful udders, long necks, sweet faces, good legs. I don't care much for the 'old' look which some of the old CV lines had. Some of the newer ones aren't bad. I have a Gypsy Moon (forgot about Teena! I like hers, too!) boy out of J-nels Simba (out of CV lines). He's nice--a kid now, so we'll see if he continues to be dairy or not. I like Buttin Heads,too, and Kids Corral. Actually one of the OMF bucks I got from Cheryle is a Palimony son! We ended up coming back from ME with 12 goats--1 was for Teena.  The others are all mine!  Pics on my website, if anyone is interested. 

Angie


----------



## KW Farms

Oh, and I have to add Pecan Hollow in TX. I just purchased 2 girls from him and boy does he have some nice goats!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

I just wanted to add I love Brush Creek lines to, but the owner of these lines has since passed away. I have alittle buck this year that im using in my breeding program that his dad is a brush creek goat, and his grandpa on his mom's side is to. Turning out to be a really nice looking buck. We shall see in the show ring this next year.


----------



## silvergramma

Well I'd have to say Gerle Ranch in Minot North Dakota,, 4 goats that came from there were given to me by a lady who purchased them from that ranch and I just fell in love with them,, on the way to town one day I saw the sign .,,stopped in for a chat and got hooked on Nigerians,, 
I bought a sister to one of the does I have now and am going back for more..
The lady who runs the place has mentored me and has dehorned my kids for me and has generally been my hero of sorts lately..
These are my first goats ever ,,, i always wanted some but didnt know that much about them or how many types of goats existed..
After getting these first for I accepted 4 more giveaways from someone else nearby and got a beautiful 1/2 nigerian buck that i'd known since he was pretty small..
He is part feinting goat and i dont know if I'll be letting go of him yet to get a full nigerian buck but i know that is what i'll eventually do..
I dont know of any other breeders in the area so i'll just sail along with what i got... nice to meet you folks..


----------



## goatshows

locally( I love these animals the best of the best, I get to see lots of them during show season.):

Rosasharn- love the style and they are true dairy goats.(want one)
5 Acre farm- I have a doe from here that is beautiful. true dairy animals.
Dragonfly farm- nice dairy goats so many diffrent styles and herd names. (have one)
Golden Brook farm- lots of beautiful goats.

And lots, lots more! There are so many farms to choose from!


----------



## liz

I have 2 that are out of the Brush Creek lines....and have actually seen my doe's dam, Brush Creek Journey. Some of the lines behind my goats are very hard to find anymore as the original herd breeders have either passed away or sold out.
I really like what the up and coming Nigi breeders are doing with their herds and the individual improvements they have done with already great lines. Laurel Haven, End of the Line, Phoenix Rising, Tukswitt, SGM, Honey Hollow.....and so many more that I can list!

I hope to be able to one day do what all of you have done and breed for the capacity of udders and those long lean little bodies.


----------



## pennylullabelle

Based on their websites, pictures, and wins: I like the look of a lot that have been named. DragonFly, Twin Creeks, Rosasharn, Old Mountain, Buttin Heads

Just SOME of the one's I've found that I like on thegoatspot:

SDK - good program with improvements each generation.
Proctor Hill has some nice goats
PoppyPatch
End of The Line
And lots more - the trend here that I love is that many of the users care so much for the condition and care of their animals that they make an effort to breed nice goats! 

Locally

BrandyWine...Some beautiful does. My buck is from here.
Castle Rock...O>M>G lol have a doe from here
Hoofin It...has a handful of really nice does. I like Cha Cha and Tumbleweed. Have a doe from here.
Copper Penny...Never met Penny, but I hear she is wonderful. I have seen her lines and they are very nice and dairy. I have two does bred by her that carry a different herd name. 
I consider SDK local. She has lines related to the buck at Hoofin It, the sire of my doe. Very nice program, as I said before. A good choice for future purchases 
Adobe Acres...haven't bought from them, but would like to some day! 

I'll post more if I think of them!


----------



## jefner

A bunch of the ones mentioned -- 
i have not bought any goats from anyone listed, but they all seem to have beautiful herds. 

http://www.blythmoor.com/ndgoats.html

http://www.quailrunhollow.com/index.html

http://www.doubledurangofarm.com/index.html (check out her goatie toys/houses)

and of course: {these farms are the first two farms I found online that were close to where I live... i spent HOURS looking at the goats and reading about them here!  So thanks for being a great resource! }

http://www.capriola.webs.com/

http://wilcoxfarms.webs.com/


----------



## Josey521

I think most of my favorite herds are listed already...but I 2nd (3rd, 4th??) the vote for Dragonfly farms. I'm getting a buck from Joanne next year...hoping for a Chiarascuro son ray: . I'd also have to add:

Agape Oaks:  http://www.agapeoaks.com/ 
Pam is in Texas and she has some gorgeous animals, as well as top lines. I have a doeling from her and she is very dairy and pretty...though the pics on website don't do her justice!

Joyful Hearts Farm: http://www.joyfulheartsfarm.com/
She is in Southern Ca. and has really worked on building a very quality herd of Nigerians.

Desert Nanny: http://desertnanny.net/
She has some very quality goats as well

Oh...I guess I'd have to say Roc N Ewe as well since my buck is from there!

And Amanda...thank you for the nice compliments...I'm blushing


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

Thanks so much pennylullabelle!


----------



## Idahodreamer

my list of favorite breeders:

http://velvetacres.com ~ I have never purchased from her but love alot of her does. 
http://kidscorral.net 
http://camanna.com

some fav. breeders from goatspot:
http://phoenixrisingfarm.webs.com got some 2010 reservations here. really really nice goaties 
http://sweetgumminis.com ~ love Ashley's does! very nice breeding program going here.
http://poppypatchfarm.com
http://fallcreekfarm.net ~she owns lost valley Naya, a doe i've had my eye on for a LONG time and a 2011 hopeful doe res. for me. 
http://proctorhill.com


----------



## RunAround

Thanks Liz and Talitha! :sun:


----------



## Idahodreamer

Your welcome. > Ashley and Proctor Hill < 
Geez the url thingy had me so confused. :hammer: I think I edited like ten times before I had it figured out.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

Wow, thanks again Talitha


----------



## RunAround

Eh, don't worry about it. Some of the buttons are confusing. :thumb:


----------



## pennylullabelle

Proctor Hill and Hoofin It - You are MOST welcome! You do have lovely animals, adding you to my list is totally based on what a good job you are doing with your herds :clap: 

Oh, and I forogt! Capriola - another farm with a good program showing improvements from each generation.


----------



## KW Farms

Awww...thank you Jen. :wink: You are most welcome.


----------



## capriola-nd

Oh, gee thanks. We're so little it's easy to overlook us but thanks for the compliment! Glad to hear my website proved to be helpful to others. Worked really hard to make it that way.


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Lance Krog of Avian Acres in conjunction with Heidi Geutschoff of Heidi's Mini Acres--both very nice stock & great people with a lot of their stock originating from your favorite herds www.mnnigeriandwarf.com 
Julie Shere of Shere Country Ranch www.sherecountry.com
~Karen Las Pelican Acres www.freewebs.com/pelicanacres
My favorite goats in my herd contain a lot of Deb's Whisperwoods, Twincreeks, Sugar Creek, Piddlin Acres, Lost Valley, & Gay-Mors so hat's off to all of those breeders that have worked so hard & I will continue to work hard to keep producing those legacys going of great milk production & body types!


----------



## shanzone2001

In California... BrandyWineFarms...they are experts with award winning goats...we just put down a deposit with Gene (owner)


----------



## logansmommy7

How about in Virginia? Good breeders? We got two does from Capricopia in Lousia county-they are pretty girls...hoping for some kids in the late spring...


----------



## StaceyRosado

cornerstone farm in VA I am not sure if they were mentioned already or not


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Thank you Talitha! I really appreciate it.


----------



## lisatn

I envy all of you that are located in the North East (as well as many in Texas) but I am new to ND's and know that there will be some future road trips ahead! I do give thanks for those within a days drive such as Sonrise Ranch (aquired 2 of the most beautiful does thanks to Jodi), Capra Koza (Future purchases coming), Little Tots Estate (more coming), and see in my herds future Promise Land, Gypsy Moon, JNELS and Kids Corral!
Lisa LoCurto
Mynigeriandwarfs.com onder:


----------



## Wild Wind Farm

I love Sue's goats at Buttin'heads, Tina's at Laurel Haven, Susan's at Woodbridge farm. I like Sugar Creek goats but cheryl in no longer a breeder as far as I know. Oh, I can't forget Old Mountain Farm either. These are the breeders I have bought from and they have been very helpful and I love the goats I bought from them!


----------



## Bellafire Farm

Awe... I love this topic!

Locally, here on the West Coast, my votes go to....

Personal experience with Poppy Patch - Great family, highly knowledgeable, cannot thank them enough for our beautiful and WINNING goats!! Many future purchases to come!!

Personal experience with Pholia Farm - another great family, Gianaclis is a goat related, creamery related, encyclopedia of knowledge! Wonderful people with very happy hardworking goats! I feel very blessed with everything Gianaclis and her daughter have taught my daughter and I.

Personal experience with Anna & her daughter @ Camanna Farm - more wonderful people, beautiful goats, I can never decide which one I like best! I also love the bonus that her daughter is a wonderful young lady and I'm happy my own daughter can learn from her.

Personal experience with Joyful Hearts in California. Fern sold me my Goldenbrook Farms buck whom we love to pieces and feel so blessed to own. It also seems like the goats I purchase from her are EXCEPTIONALLY sweet beyond my wildest dreams! My goal in life as a goat breeder is to get my goats to be as sweet as hers!!

Other west coast breeders I've heard wonderful things about are Algedi Farms and Castle Rock Farm. I sincerely hope to make a purchase or two from them in the future!

I have also heard wonderful, exceptional things about Cheryle at Old Mountain Farm too! 

My "other" favorites that I have "chatted" with and admired over the past few years are:
Twin Creeks (TX)
Lost Valley (TX) - I will definitely be purchasing a new buckling from them in 2010/2011, as I have researched every animal there for years to pick just the one I want! 

There are SO MANY more across the U.S. but many of them have already been mentioned, so I won't continue to repost.


----------



## jefner

i just ran across Camanna online...  nice goaties!


----------



## Bebop

Right now, loving www.ironwoodranch.weebly.com
getting my first buck from www.haviris.webs.com
and of course, have to shout out to www.tinyhoovesranch.webs.com!
Almost got my first goats from Laura!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

omg jessica! You are too sweet lol. If only you didnt move.... we could have been GOAT BUDDIES lol not that we arent now


----------



## CrockettsLastStand

For me, it would be http://www.oldmountainfarm.com/ and http://www.tinyhillfarm.com 

I bought two from tiny hill farm that came from old mountain farm.

Here's my two babies 

This little boy is Davey Crockett, his dam is Old Mountain Farm Anna Jarvis and his Sire was Old Mountain Farm Palomino. He was born on March 1st.









This cutie is Carrot, born Jan 29 from Old Mountain Farm Nardia.


----------



## RunAround

Hey! I have Davey's Sister!


----------



## OhCee

(Note: these are all Nigerian Dwarf breeders!)
http://ironwoodranch.weebly.com/
Therese is awesome and soooo helpful! Got my first buck from her!

http://www.proctorhill.com/
Addie and Joe are amazing. Too bad they aren't here anymore. My second buck is coming from PHF 

http://www.capriola.webs.com/
Getting a doeling from Olivia and Aubri  Can't hardly wait!

http://www.sunsetlakeranch.net/
Allison is super sweet and she's taking an awesome turn with all the new goats she's bringing in for next season. I'm already getting a myo baby from her, can't wait to get nigi babies next year!


----------



## SkyesRanch

Lost Valley, Twin Creeks, Piddlin Acres, NC Promisedland Farm, Fairlea, MI Sugar Creek, Joyful Hearts, and my personal favorite Flat Rocks Farm!!


----------



## animallover

I am going to get my goat bred at TinyHooves Ranch Laura Kopp after Thanksgiving! :laugh:  :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

What a great topic. I do love the breeders listed. I have to give a special thumbs up to Old Mountain. I have never spoken to them but was lucky to acquire 6 goats from their lines. They are beautiful goats both in structure and udder. They really seam to keep wonderful records on the goats like # in birth and you can reference the lines so easily thru their incredible site. :clap:


----------



## nigerian dwarf luvr

Rusty Repp

www.littletotsestate.com


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I like Rosasharn Farm, Lost Valley nigerians (LOVE their goats :drool: ) Algedi Farm, Fairlea Farm, Fall Creek, Twin Creek, Piddlin Acres, and of course NC Promisland. And I also like Gotta B Kid N.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

A few of my favorites are: Flat Rocks, Phoenix Rising, Twin Creeks, Dills, Proctor Hill, Old Mountain Farm, Desert Nanny, Lost Valley, and Red Lotus Nigerians.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

Wanted to add I have some new favorites, Phoenix Rising Farm(I love my boy), Proctor Hill, Old Mountain Farm , End of the LIne. Someday hope to have a goat from all these people


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Ohhhh! I forgot OLd Mountain Farm! We just bought two goats from her! How could I forget OMF?????! I like Little Tots Estate, and Heavens Hollow too!


----------



## PznIvyFarm

My new favorite since my buck is from them

http://www.pocketsizedgoats.com/


----------



## creakingpinesfarm

My favorites:

NC PromisedLand

I haven't purchased from these ones but like the looks of their goats:

Dill's
Rosasharn


----------



## yipperskipper acres

Besides my own lines Im gonna be crossing. I think my fave is Wooly Dog Down in Virginia. She has been such an inspiration to me and helping me out when I have questions. 
I also like Pemberly Acres in Virginia. They are super nice to work with.


----------



## DavyHollow

I'm not kissing up, but the people who's NDs I like are from Tiny Hooves Ranch, Pheonix Rising, DW Farm, and Stacey's  

I haven't purchased any new ones lately though, due to the fact that I want to increase my Alpine numbers, not my ND#s


----------



## Randi

End of the Line--I will soon be picking up my second  

Phoenix Rising--Don't have one yet, but want one

Rosasharn--Put in a reservation for spring already

My original herd came from Avolino Farm on Eastern Shore here in Maryland.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

DavyHollow said:


> I'm not kissing up, but the people who's NDs I like are from Tiny Hooves Ranch, Pheonix Rising, DW Farm, and Stacey's
> 
> I haven't purchased any new ones lately though, due to the fact that I want to increase my Alpine numbers, not my ND#s


Oh my GOSH! lol thanks so much! I would of NEVER thought anyone would mention me on here


----------



## Randi

Flat Rock--got a Flat Rock goat. He's a pretty flashy guy and pretty correct as well. He is for sale because his genetics are too close to most of my girls.

I want one of Kaylee's goats but she is soooo far!


----------



## DavyHollow

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> DavyHollow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not kissing up, but the people who's NDs I like are from Tiny Hooves Ranch, Pheonix Rising, DW Farm, and Stacey's
> 
> I haven't purchased any new ones lately though, due to the fact that I want to increase my Alpine numbers, not my ND#s
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my GOSH! lol thanks so much! I would of NEVER thought anyone would mention me on here
Click to expand...

I really love your herd! If you were closer I'd be there practically every day with my girls just so I could bask in their prettiness. I wish you were closer, because I love your bucks too.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Awwwww your too sweet! I wish you were closer! It always is sad that there are SO many people on here and most of them arent close! Makes me sad! I wanna meet everyone! lol


----------



## DavyHollow

I liked the idea of a Goat Spot get together, maybe kinda like our "Nationals"!  We could have a judge and prizes and a cookout and EVERYTHING  Goats welcome of course


----------



## StaceyRosado

lets keep the discussion of things other then your favorite breeders to the minimum - start a new topic or take it to PM if you want to chit chat. :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow

*coughcough* sorry  I also like the place where Laura got her new wattle babies! I can't remember the name now


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Kid Dreamin


----------



## Idahodreamer

Jasper Pine Nigerian Dwarf Goats

http://www.jasperpinenigeriandwarfgoats.com/

Algedi Farm

http://algedifarm.com/

:drool:


----------



## Red Mare

All of mine have already been posted except for one- Gypsy Moon Nigerians in SC. Teena is the Best!!!
Gotta B Kid N
Little Tot's Estate
Algedi Farm
Desert Nanny 
and the all encompassing Rosasharn farm.  

I also like Dragonfly and plan on adding a few of their kids as well!


----------



## megan

FYI DC Miniatures is closing up shop, so all their goats and barn equipment is for sale. I saw them listed several times on this thread so I though I would let all you admirers know.


----------



## Red Mare

Who is DC miniatures?


----------



## creakingpinesfarm

Here is there farm website:
www.dcminiatures.com


----------



## primal woman

I am not new to goats, but I am new to registered Nigerian Dwarf goats. So I do not know much about the pedigrees. I have a Camanna buck and some does from Deer Run and LaJoys Silly Sis as well as others that I have been told are well bred Nigerians. So I guess I'd go with Camanna and whatever else I have since that is all I know!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.... onder: 

Goldenbrook Farm
Dragonfly Farm 
Rosasharn
Proctor Hill
Fairlea
NC promisedland

and lots more that I can't think of off the top of my head!


----------



## dlarue

I'll re-mention Rusty Rep at Little Tots Estate. He has outstanding animals. We watched him just about sweep the NDGA national show in Shreveport this year. He had so many finalists that he was pulling folks from the audience to hold a goat in the ring... Bf and I got to help, first time in the ring for both of us. So exciting! We have a 5 month old doeling from him, and she is just beautiful! We're planning on showing her this year. :leap: 

I also love the goaties at Dill's A Little Goat Farm in Chelsea, OK. They have some very nice animals, and blow away in the show ring as well. According to their website they got 105 new championship titles in 2011. Pretty impressive if ya ask me! I have a "wish" in with them for a buck and a doe from 2012 kids.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well.... onder:
> 
> Goldenbrook Farm (bought our first goats from her, very helpful!)
> Dragonfly Farm (havn't delt with or own any goats from her but we will have a bit of their blood in our herd this spring with this springs kids! love her goats!)
> Rosasharn(Have quite a bit of Rosasharn blood in our herd and love her goats aswell)
> Proctor Hill(I have been admireing Addie's goats for a while! We are hoping for a doeling this spring!)
> Fairlea(have some Fairlea blood in our herd, and like her goats!)
> NC promisedland(just LOVE these goats!!! and hoping to add some of their blood to our heard!)
> 
> and lots more that I can't think of off the top of my head!


 Ok I'm gonna add to my list.....

Pheonix Rising Farm(Will hopfuly ray: ray: be adding a lovely doe from Ashley in the spring!!!!)

Twincreeks (love their goats! and have some of their bloodlines in our herd)

and the last for right now......

Flat Rocks ( We will have kids with Flat Rocks Here For The Party great grandkids!!! can't wait to see them!)


----------



## Idahodreamer

Alethia Homestead has excellent animals as well.


----------



## Red Mare

Idahodreamer said:


> Alethia Homestead has excellent animals as well.


I'll second that!


----------



## SkyesRanch

DC miniatures doesn't raise goats anymore. According to their website.

My favorite lines are:

*Goodwood* (very consistant line)
*Gay-Mor's* (Love the body style on their line)
*Twin Creeks* (again, love the body styles)
*Proctor Hill *(lots of diversity, she plans her breedings well with amazing lines)
*Piddlin Acres* (My best milkers are from Valerie)
*Caesar Villa* (Flat out amazing animals were produced here)
*Flat Rocks* ( love the goats, don't love dealing with the owner, bad experience. I LOVE their older stock but I bought 4 of her does last year that turned out like poo.)

My not-so-favorites are:
*Promisedland* (Very inconsistant udders and bucks, I like Promisedland but only if there are other lines mixed with it, I'm not to hot on actual Promisedland stock. They produced some 'greats' in the breed but they weren't very consistant in passing on their greatness.)
*Lost Valley* (although they have Goodwood all in their herd, I don't like some of the body styles on their does)

Please realize that this is just from my personal experience. And it could just be me, I don't like alot of lines and herds that alot of people drool over.


----------



## Stacykins

I wanted to add my two cents, even though I am a newbie. Aletha of Happy Tailz Farm ( http://www.happytailzfarm.com/ ) is absolutely wonderful! I just picked up some kids from her this weekend. Very clean, excellent setup. I got to see the does and bucks. Since I arrived a bit earlier than planned, she let me watch as she finished up milking the does, including the mother of one of my two kids.

Not only that, but she also sold me a doe that she was intending to keep to improve her herd. You see, I had chosen a first and second choice doe for a kid, and my first choice kidded with one doe, who she planned to keep. But when my second choice kidded with only one doe too (who needed to be pulled and was born basically dead if it were not for intensive revival, and is now suffering from aspiration pneumonia), she let me have the doe of the first choice. I offered to take a kid out of another doe who had quad doelings so I didn't deprive her herd of a stellar kid, but she very much insisted I should have my first choice!


----------



## Bambitski

Are there any in or close to Southern Illinois? I am just starting out in nigies.
Thank you
Bambi


----------



## InChristAloneMom

I have purchased from three different breeders {so far}, so my experience is very limited and take it with a grain of salt. Based on the three I have personally used {2 in Michigan, and 1 in Alabama} I choose as my favorite: Zanzabeez

But, I do love the looks online of:
Old Mountain Farm
Little Tot's Estate
Rosasharn
*Fairland Farms
*Olson Acres

*I have seen in person as well


----------



## meluvgoats

Lost Prairie said:


> Ohhhh! I forgot OLd Mountain Farm! We just bought two goats from her! How could I forget OMF?????! I like Little Tots Estate, and Heavens Hollow too!


Which goats are they?


----------



## ThreeHavens

*Dalton's Way Lamanchas*: Her goats are all top quality; we're excited about reserving a doeling from her! The breeder has been very kind to us, and even when we were complete strangers, she heard about one of our issues during birthing this year and talked us through it over the phone. Then for the next issue, she drove over herself to help in the middle of the night.

*Pocket Sized Goats*: Consistent quality, and the breeder was very friendly and honest with us. I would buy from her again in a heartbeat.

*End of the Line Farm*: Busy Bee has turned out beautifully, and so has her kids. Stacy has been hugely helpful to us and is our #1 goat mentor. We're also very pleased with using her buck, Puffy. He was a sweetie and has been an improvement on our girls.

*Gay-Mor*: I've seen some super does from these lines.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Woodhavenfarm said:


> *Pocket Sized Goats*: Consistent quality, and the breeder was very friendly and honest with us. I would buy from her again in a heartbeat.
> 
> *End of the Line Farm*: Busy Bee has turned out beautifully, and so has her kids. Stacy has been hugely helpful to us and is our #1 goat mentor. We're also very pleased with using her buck, Puffy. He was a sweetie and has been an improvement on our girls.
> 
> *Gay-Mor*: I've seen some super does from these lines.


Added a lamancha breeder, DUUR :laugh:

I would like to add:

*Dragonfly Farm*: These does are what I want my does to look like.

*Dreahook Farm*: Reserved a buckling from them for spring!


----------



## HerdQueen

There are few breeders around me that I have dealt with and I love. Two really stand out for me.

Birch Ridge Farm (4theluvofgoats) http://www.birchridgefarm.com Christy is a wonderful knowledgable breeder. She is doing a kick butt job in her breeding program. She has great animals and is striving to improve the breed. She is honest and willing answer any questions I may come up with. If you haven't checked out her herd do so. She does a goat husbandry class that I recommend.

Stone Broke Farm http://www.stonebrokefarm.net/index.html For the Water Tabby lovers. Karen is super friendly, and she has beautiful herd. She has a true excitement for the breed.

I don't think anyone has mentioned Dawn Land Farm http://www.dawnlandfarm.com/aboutus.html
Haven't dealt with them but nice goats


----------



## kristinatucker

so far Old Mountain farm and little tots estate. Hope to see our farm up here some day!


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , I haven't gone through all the posts here , but being new to goats and having my first ever ND , I must give a thanks to Lost Prairie and Riley . 
I love my little girl and when she finally reached us in NY , she came out happy , bouncy and full of life.
I love her so much , she is a wonderful addition to our lives and our herd.

I'm also looking forward to adding two more does to our family and herd from Three Havens 
We are counting the days till Bee and Gypsy Kidd. We can't wait to see what these beautiful girls give us.
Looking forward to posting pictures of our new herd /family members


----------



## JaLyn

First off I want to say my favorite breeder is an honest breeder above all. 
My favorites are 
Helmstead Miniatures
Sinai Thunder
Parrish Farms
OneLastChance
CapraCoza
Robin-Wood Lamanchas
I have several more I love but those are just a few.


----------

